# salle de bain/bains



## rosette

Is there a difference in the meanings between salle de bains and salle de bain? Why does one have an s on the end and the other does not?


----------



## Cath.S.

Because you put it there. 

Serously, though, there is no difference and some people use the singular while other prefer the plural. Maybe the people who use the singular only mean to use it once.


----------



## edwingill

If I am not mistaken salle de bains is right and one does not use salle de bain


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

ça remplace _du _bain ou _des_ bains.
Idem pour moi... Non ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Ouf! Pendant une seconde, je me suis demandé si je n'étais pas en faute en prenant plusieurs bains dans la même salle. Heureusement le ti-Robert m'a rassuré!
"Salle de bains" et non "salle de bain"


----------



## Agnès E.

I was convinced that what edwingill says was the right reply, but egueule is actually... right.
I have checked in my Robert dictionary to be sure. 

Edit: Luc, mon Roberàmoi dit : salle de bain(s). Que dit le vôtre ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Salle de bains vs salle de bain


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

"salle de bain(s)" aussi dans le TLFi ! (je viens de regarder)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Intéressant!!
A "Salle" ti-Robert dit "Salle de Bain(s)"
A "Bain" ti-Robert dit "Salle de Bains"

et madame La Rousse dit "Salle de Bains" à "Salle" et rien à "Bain"

Bon, je prendrai un bain sur deux! Ou bien des douches!


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> I was convinced that what edwingill says was the right reply, but egueule is actually... right.
> I have checked in my Robert dictionary to be sure.
> 
> Edit: Luc, mon Roberàmoi dit : salle de bain(s). Que dit le vôtre ?


Bien sûr que j'ai raison ! Comment as-tu pu en douter un seul instant ?   

Et en plus, moi aussi j'ai un Robert, nananère.  Qui dit, bien évidemment la même chose que moi. Je l'ai bien dressé.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> Salle de bains vs salle de bain


C'est rigolo ça, je ne connaissais pas.  
Mais ça ne fait que donner une _indication_ sur l'usage des expressions... Et en plus la version "bains" gagne de peu. Donc, c'est bien idem.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le TLFi, lui, est cohérent des deux côtés !


----------



## Agnès E.

egueule said:
			
		

> Bien sûr que j'ai raison ! Comment as-tu pu en douter un seul instant ?
> 
> Et en plus, moi aussi j'ai un Robert, nananère.  Qui dit, bien évidemment la même chose que moi. Je l'ai bien dressé.


C'est précisément parce que je doutais de moi et pas de toi que j'ai regardé, ma cocotte ! 
Quant à Robert, Luc nous a prouvé que tu l'avais mal dressé : c'est bien vrai, par ma foi, NOUS AVONS TROUVÉ UNE ERREUR DANS LE ROBERT !!!!!!


----------



## anangelaway

Question à deux colones:
Comment appèle-t-on une salle de bain(s), dans laquelle il n'y a pas de baignoire, dans laquelle on ne peut prendre un bain, car cette 'salle de bain(s)' ne dispose que d'une douche par exemple...?


----------



## Agnès E.

Une salle de douche(s), une salle d'eau.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oula ! Fallait prévenir, ça fait un choc quand même tout ce rouge gras majuscule en grosses lettres !
Mais peut-être qu'il ne faut pas s'emballer trop vite, la nouvelle édition la corrige sans doute... ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello!
Eh bien, c'est le bagne car :
- Bagne vient de bain = lieu où on enfermait les esclaves à Livourne (Italie), installé dans d'anciens bains!

- au XVIIs un logement d'esclave s'appelait (entre autres) un bain.

Je prendrai donc des douches dans ma salle d'eau!


----------



## rosette

Thank you to everyone for your replies.  I speak a LITTLE French but not a lot.  
My reason for asking this is that I was in a home store and found these two different wall hangings.  I wondered why one had an s on the end of bain and the other did not. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## anangelaway

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Une salle de douche(s), une salle d'eau.


En anglais, le terme est aussi 'bathroom', not matter if there is a bathtub or not, it seems te be the same in Spanish too. qu'il y ait un 'bathtub' ou pas, il s'emblerait qu'en espagnol aussi. 
En anglais, dit-on 'shower room'? Je ne sais plus, je dois vérifier. 
La salle d'eau et salle de douche (s), j'aurais du y penser. Merci Agnès! 

Edit: humm, mix not good.


----------



## rosette

In English it is "bathroom", if there is a bathtub.  It is also called a bathroom if there is a shower instead of a bathetub.  It is also called a bathroom if there is only a sink and a toilet.  Actually,where I come from this is known as a "half bath".


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Et dans les états du Sud, "bathroom" = "toilettes" et ils prononcent "baaathroom"
Hope it helps!


----------



## Lezert

au fait, salle d'eau ou salle d'eaux?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Effectivement, si la question ne se pose pas ici, dans certains pays, la Thaïlande, par exemple, la plupart des robinets débitent de l'eau propre mais non potable, seul un petit nombre d'entre eux fournit de l'eau potable. On peut donc avoir, dans la pièce où on se lave, un robinet d'eau potable, et un robinet d'eau non potable, on aurait ainsi une salle d'eaux!!
Comme quoi ...!


----------



## geve

Eh beh alors, on oublie d'utiliser la fonction recherche ? Et Agnès, on a des trous de mémoire, hmm ?  

En effet, ce n'est pas la première fois que l'on se demande combien de bains prennent les francophones : 
previous thread about *salle de bains/salle de bain* 
Bon, maintenant on ne va plus y apprendre grand-chose de plus, hein...

Quant à "*salle d'eau*", le TLFi met bien l'expression au singulier et la définit ainsi : _"Pièce aménagée pour la toilette et comportant un lavabo et une douche". _It was discussed in this thread.

On trouve aussi bien "*salle de douche*" que "salle de douches" dans le TLFi ; c'est sans doute construit sur le modèle de "salle de bain(s)"...


----------



## Cath.S.

Half-bath?
That's possibly because you only wash the upper half of your body in such a room.


----------



## marget

S'il n'y a qu'une toilette et un lavabo, nous disons "half bath" quand on décrit la pièce, mais c'est une expression formelle.  Normalement, nous disons "powder room" ou "bathroom".


----------



## geve

marget said:
			
		

> S'il n'y a qu'une toilette et un lavabo, nous disons "half bath" quand on décrit la pièce, mais c'est une expression formelle. Normalement, nous disons "powder room" ou "bathroom".


"powder room" ? Donc, littéralement, la salle où l'on va se repoudrer le nez ?


----------



## operenia

Salut  j'ai lu toute la conversation et il m'est arrive que peut-etre, le terme "salle de bains" est plus vieux que l'autre, et origine des salles de bains publiques ou il y avait plusieurs bains dans la meme grande salle commune. Aujourd hui, apres l'installation de salles de bain interieures dans les maisons, le terme est devenu "salle de bain". c'est justement une pensee


----------



## UBJ43X

Here in the UK I would call it a bathroom if it had a bathtub, and a shower room if it had a shower. If it had both I would probably call it a "bathroom" merely because that is the more common  word, though I could be precise and make up some phrase such as "bathroom with shower" or "bath and shower room". 

Incidentally, in the UK we usually call the long object you lie down in a "bath", not a "tub" or "bathtub". "Tub" to us sounds quaint and slightly humorous for some reason, perhaps because of the adjective "tubby" = somewhat fat. "Tub" seems to be normal in the USA.


----------

